# Freezing Sweet Potatoes



## rkunsaw (Oct 11, 2013)

I had two super size sweet potatoes from the garden that were too big for most uses. I boiled them, each one in a separate pot, until they were getting soft. I then peeled them and cut some into french fry size until I filled a gallon bag. 

I finished cooking the rest and mashed them for use in pies,cakes,etc. I got about six cups of mashed potatoes.All of this from two potatoes. I've got a couple more that are nearly as big and some that are just extra large.

 I only harvested eight potatoes so far because they were pushing up from the ground. I only had two plants that survived so I don't expect to get many more.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a lot of sweet taters.

We don't eat them much, but we dehydrate them for our dog for treats, he loves them. And we like them too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Ohh; glad to hear that, rkunsaw.  Haven't dug ours yet, but am about to dig one up and see it anything is there.  The deer kept eating the tops, so who knows.  Love sweet potatoes, but the ones in the store almost always smell moldy.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 17, 2013)

We grew sweet potatoes for the fist time this year. Dug them back in September, and got about a bushel full. They are in the dark back room now, curing up so that I can get them canned in a few more weeks.  Will keep some out to bake and enjoy that way too.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 17, 2013)

My favourite food!


----------

